# Homemade vertical jig assist hooks



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Just made these today. Made them out of 200lb powerpro, split rings, and heat shrink wrap. One completed hook was about .75 cents.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet. I was wondering what we were gonna use when you get that flutter jig mold. I might try it with some dacron.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

What knots in the braid did you use?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Loop knot and pulled the hook through.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! I just looked it up on google and figured it out. Where did you get the shrink wrap?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Wally World or Lowe's. Electrical section


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna try making some soon.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

By experiancs what hook works best for everyone?? (circle / or "J")


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

J


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *true-king (1/18/2009)*What knots in the braid did you use?


You can buy a roll of the same kevlar that the store bought ones are made with, and it isn't that expensive.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Those look nice, but I think you should get out your scale and test break those rigs to make absolutely sure that your heat shrinking didn't compromise the strength of your line.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, stupid question. Why do you shrink wrap them ??

Scott


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *parrothead (1/19/2009)*Ok, stupid question. Why do you shrink wrap them ??
> 
> Scott


LOOKS...There is no need to shrink wrap.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't the shrink wrap on the power pro helpkeep the line straight? I did some up last night with 135 lb sevenstrand in case of some toothy critters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (1/19/2009)*Doesn't the shrink wrap on the power pro helpkeep the line straight? I did some up last night with 135 lb sevenstrand in case of some toothy critters.


Can't say as I use Dacron. Snell the hook and don't pass line through the eye.

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic252550-20-1.aspx?Highlight=assist


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (1/19/2009)*Doesn't the shrink wrap on the power pro helpkeep the line straight? I did some up last night with 135 lb sevenstrand in case of some toothy critters.
> ...


Yeah, with dacron you probably wouldn't need it, like the shimano assist hooks. You really don't need it with the sevenstrand, It just comes out neater.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The only potential problem I see on your jigs chris is that the power pro loop is attached to a split ring. It might slip through the split ring or frey it some. Buy some solid rings and loop it around them like a shimano assist hook.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

the only reason i can see to use shrink wrap is to make the rig as stiff as possible so that it doesn't tangle on anything, hell even on most of our billfish baits we add a couple inches (depending on skirt length) of heavy stainless wire and then shrink wrap it to keep it as stiff as possible


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What biggame said, its to stiffen the rig so it doesn't tangle. Even on my heavy dacron stingers I still use heat shrink both to stiffen and to help keep the dacron from fraying and breaking. I mostly use heavy spectra and kevlar and splice my loops in it using a double splice which allows me to attach hooks and solid rings without having to snell or tie any knots. Its all loop attachment and finished with heat shrink. If you are using dacron I strongly suggest using 130lb. or heavier. I use nothing less than 200lb. otherwise its not stiff enough and any amount of abrasion seems to break it.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (1/19/2009)*The only potential problem I see on your jigs chris is that the power pro loop is attached to a split ring. It might slip through the split ring or frey it some. Buy some solid rings and loop it around them like a shimano assist hook.


Yes, I'll probably have to put some solid rings on it. Its was the very first attempt, so we'll see how they do.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

tunapopper, do you carry all the stuff i need to rig some up at topgun? if so lemme know and i'll come by and pick it up. i'm tired of spending an arm and leg on those assist hooks.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I make and use assist hooks for adding a stinger when trolling my jigs; I use a small piece of plastic tubing onthe jig's hook to keep the assistfrom running up to the barb. Anyone else use them like this?

200# spectra


----------

